# PhoneGap sur l'AppStore ?



## shaoling (26 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'espère ne pas m'être trompé de catégorie.

Est-ce que vous savez si Apple accepte toujours les applications faites avec le framework PhoneGap ? Avez-vous soumis il n'y a pas très longtemps une application faite avec PhoneGap qui a été acceptée sur l'AppStore ?

Merci d'avance.


----------

